# BLDAnalyzer - JAR library



## suushiemaniac (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey there 

This is a post about a JAR library I'm writing and I think/hope that I got to the point where it's feature-packed enough to publish it. So here we go:




*BLDAnalyzer*​
It's essentially an extension of adimare's scramBLD (SpeedSolving post). All I've done is I've ported it to Java (however a port back to JS is available), added a whole bunch of stuff and optimized some tiny details. But all credit for the basic idea and algorithms goes to him! I asked for his permission btw 

*Features*

Scramble input in full WCA notation + inner slice moves
BLD Memo generation
Supports custom lettering schemes
Supports custom solving orientations
Supports custom buffers
Goes from 3x3x3 all the way up to 5x5x5
Can generate statistics like # of pre-solved pieces or # of cycles

*Screenshots*


Spoiler



There are none. It's a JAR library made for usage in your own projects. I'm too lazy/inexperienced/stupid to design a GUI xD But you may do so if you want to!



*FAQ*


Spoiler




*Can I have a look at the source code?*
Sure. It's written in Java, PM me.
*There's a bug/error/function not working!*
PM me with a reconstruction instruction so I can try to fix it. Immediate response and/or support and/or consolidation not guaranteed
*I've got a new feature idea!*
Great  Feel free to PM me for any ideas and/or criticism!






*Download* (Dropbox)
I gave my best with the documentation of the main methods. If you still find the project to be poorly documented, contact me with any question for further explanations
*Java 7
Java 8

JavaScript*


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 16, 2015)

suushiemaniac said:


> All I've done is I've ported it to Java, added a whole bunch of stuff and optimized some tiny details. But all credit for the basic idea and algorithms goes to him! I asked for his permission btw




Would you also consider porting back to Javascript? It's much easier for people to try it on the internet, and Javascript code is even easier to hack/combine.


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jul 16, 2015)

Sure, why not?  Never thought of it that way... Added to my To-Do list


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jul 18, 2015)

Small bump.
Ported back to JavaScript. The comments may have some copy-and-paste fails but the code itself should work.

See OP for download

EDIT @adimare feel free to use any of this for your actual scramBLD cubing website


----------

